# Transfers from Out of State



## SAW426 (Nov 4, 2008)

I was hoping someone had some advice for me... or can even answer some of my questions...

I'm a female police officer working in a decent size city in Connecticut. I've only been on the job for about 2.5 years but I love it...the only problem is, I don't love Connecticut. I'm ready to come back home to MA where all my family and friends are. 

Does anyone know if I would have to go to the academy again...or would I just have to take a few courses and then the Field Training Program?

I'm also interested in working for a department that has a large or at least decent sized call volume. I'm used to having to jump from call to call every night and I think I would be bored in a small town. Anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

There is an exemption process for the academy, but you have to already be hired as a full-time officer;

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopster...alcontent&f=mptc_exemption_process&csid=Eeops

As for getting hired in the first place, that's the hard part. Most departments are civil service and absolute preference is given to residents who lived there for one year prior to the exam.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

SAW426 said:


> I'm used to having to jump from call to call every night


While obviously there are some, the majority of departments here don't fit this category. Pick a bigger municipality and move there.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Stay in CT. Police jobs up here are harder than just about anything else.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

That sucks, there is no way to reciprocate from FT out of state to PT or Reserve in Mass?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

SAW426 said:


> I was hoping someone had some advice for me... or can even answer some of my questions...
> 
> I'm a female police officer working in a decent size city in Connecticut. I've only been on the job for about 2.5 years but I love it...the only problem is, I don't love Connecticut. I'm ready to come back home to MA where all my family and friends are.
> 
> ...


can someone cross check this against KTTREF!!??? :---) lol


----------



## SAW426 (Nov 4, 2008)

Why is it that Police jobs are harder in Mass than anywhere else??


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Civil Circus


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

23 years old and 2.5 years on the job...i'd consider myself lucky as hell if I were in your shoes. That would be like hitting the jackpot here in Mass.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

SAW426 said:


> Why is it that Police jobs are harder in Mass than anywhere else??


Just to be clear, I meant "harder to get." Combination of civil service, and VERY high demand for the positions.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

I've been in class the past few weeks with a bunch of guys from the Suffolk County (NY)Police Dept. I almost crapped myself when I was told that top patrolmans pay was approximatly 100k. Except for a few of the bigger jobs here in Mass this state is a dead end when it comes to money. This is the last place I would look to transfer.


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

Not so fast Nighttrain, our pay down here sucks. When I first started we started out at $31,000 now they start out at $40,000. I've not seen a pay raise in years, but they keep raising my health insurance and taxes. Someone that has a couple of years on up there makes close to what I make (I got 10 years on down here). 

Mass has the Quinn Bill, which is a nice chuck of extra change in the pocket. We do not have anything like that down here. Most departments up there work a 4 and 2 schedule, down here we are slaves to the Department. I passed along our schedule in another post (it's the same one they worked in the 70's). The quick down and dirty is our schedule SUCKS! 

There are many factors as to why pay is different around the States, mostly it has to do with cost of living and of course budgets. I think you guys up in Mass have a good gig and that is why so many people want to return home after leaving for some time. 

Just my point of view and passing along info to compare to. Stay safe!


----------



## SAW426 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes...I'll be 24 next month, and I started the academy just after my 21st birthday. I finished college early, and I'm nearly finished with my masters degree. I'm very fortunate and fully aware I hit the jackpot, but I've beein in CT for 6 years now...and I still can't call it home. There's nothing like Mass....it's time to come home.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

MDSP2597 said:


> Not so fast Nighttrain, our pay down here sucks. When I first started we started out at $31,000 now they start out at $40,000. I've not seen a pay raise in years, but they keep raising my health insurance and taxes. Someone that has a couple of years on up there makes close to what I make (I got 10 years on down here).
> 
> Mass has the Quinn Bill, which is a nice chuck of extra change in the pocket. We do not have anything like that down here. Most departments up there work a 4 and 2 schedule, down here we are slaves to the Department. I passed along our schedule in another post (it's the same one they worked in the 70's). The quick down and dirty is our schedule SUCKS!
> 
> ...


MDSP...

My friend is Montgomery County PD, and he's doing pretty decent money wise, works 4 10's with 3 days off, with days off rotating every 2 or 3 months. Plenty of part time work too. Take home car, etc. Why not transfer...theyre looking.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

MDSP2597 said:


> Mass has the Quinn Bill, which is a nice chuck of extra change in the pocket. We do not have anything like that down here.


To be fair, the Quinn Bill only applies to the state police, as well as the cities and towns which accept the voluntary state law (41-108L), so it's hardly universal;

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/41-108l.htm


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

A good example was the last civil circus test. The huge convention center hosting a few thousand test takers. It was a sea of people all taking the test in hopes of getting a job. The grim part, maybe 1% will get hired. Welcome to mass.


----------



## The13th (May 11, 2008)

You might wanna try non-civil service departments like Amherst, or places out east. The only thing is that you will make less money !


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Stay in CT. Plain and simple. 

There is a reason I am still here with my husband. He wants nothing more then to move back to MA and get on the job there...but after going through everything down here (both of us) we have decided to stay in CT. It's your best bet.

Did you go to POST? Or one of the satellites?


----------

